# Moving to Spain



## Wooley (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife and I (Aged 62) are looking to move to Spain with our 14 yr old son, the important things we are looking for is to be near an airport with regular flights back to Exeter for me to return back to the UK regularly. To be near an English speaking school (International school) within walking distance to the beach and cafes and bars. Busy but not too touristy. Prefer Malaga area.
Loki g to rent for 6 months but if the right property came up we might buy straight off.
Any suggestions.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wooley said:


> My wife and I (Aged 62) are looking to move to Spain with our 14 yr old son, the important things we are looking for is to be near an airport with regular flights back to Exeter for me to return back to the UK regularly. To be near an English speaking school (International school) within walking distance to the beach and cafes and bars. Busy but not too touristy. Prefer Malaga area.
> Loki g to rent for 6 months but if the right property came up we might buy straight off.
> Any suggestions.



Hi, my advice would be to rent first, so that you can get a feel for things. I would recommend Torremuelle, it has everything you've said. Theres a train station with a direct route to Malaga airport, an international school, its close to the beach, has a few bars and restaurants and is a 20 minute walk from Benalmadena

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Wooley (Mar 3, 2015)

jojo said:


> Hi, my advice would be to rent first, so that you can get a feel for things. I would recommend Torremuelle, it has everything you've said. Theres a train station with a direct route to Malaga airport, an international school, its close to the beach, has a few bars and restaurants and is a 20 minute walk from Benalmadena Welcome to the forum Jo xxx


Thanks for that, that's funny because in all my research so far Torremuelle has figured often. I think this is a good possible. Have you lived there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wooley said:


> Thanks for that, that's funny because in all my research so far Torremuelle has figured often. I think this is a good possible. Have you lived there?


Yes and for us it was pretty much perfect. My two children walked to school and the playground outside always had something going on for them. There are are couple of small supermarkets and a couple of bars/restaurants. The sea was just at the bottom of the road, the train station was at the top of the hill, so wasnt intrusive and beyond that was the campo for walking the dogs. Torremuelle has a good mix of all nationalities - altho predominantly Spanish.

Also a good bus service to Benalmadena

Jo xxx


----------



## Wooley (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for that, will probably have a lot more questions, quite new to all this


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

At 62 I'd not buy, rent long term.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

But remember, should you choose to buy and have a small mortgage your son can inherit the mortgage and not bother trying to find one. We know some families here (Spanish) who have had a mortgage on their family home for four generations!! It's apparently quite normal here.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> At 62 I'd not buy, rent long term.


I know the argument is strong for renting shortterm 'taste and try before you buy' as Savoy Brown would say. But I do think it can be over done 

This 62 year old 'wife and I' might have another 35 years left in them. Buying gives much greater security of your 'home' longer term beyond any "my castle" thoughts. 

Clearly bob_bob you can handle that but I certainly couldn't. In my case for one thing I'd need to store securely my funds - not easy. However I appreciate if I had a diamond protected, inflation proof pension it would be more attractive


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

alborino said:


> Clearly bob_bob you can handle that but I certainly couldn't. In my case for one thing I'd need to store securely my funds - not easy. However I appreciate if I had a diamond protected, inflation proof pension it would be more attractive


There are a lot of people who would not agree with you, including those who bought in the boom years and now have negative equity.
We were lucky, I guess, selling our properties in 2005/2006 and investing/spending the dosh. Later this week we're going to see a house in Estepona, it's empty, belongs to a Spanish friend who's offered it to us to rent. We don't want to leave where we are yet but in a couple of years we think we might like to be in town within walking distance of our favourite cafes and restaurants. No worries about selling, just need a good removal company..
My old Auntie Nellie in Canada sold their house when my Uncle Earl retired and moved into a very nice two-bedroomed apartment with garden in a six apartment block. This was back in 1987 and rather shocked us all as no-one we knew had done that. They spent some of the money they got from the sale to tour Europe and kept the rest to ensure they could enjoy the occasional 'luxury' in their old age.
We've done more or less the same.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> There are a lot of people who would not agree with you, including those who bought in the boom years


Mary not saying for some it is a way to live but many have three types of assets as they come to retirement: semi fixed pension (annuities, state), investments (ISAs, shares) and property. 

If they go for long term rent they have a much less balanced portfolio. That needs to be taken into account.

Then there is the assumption that you can rent for 30 years. Security of ownership is far greater than rent. 

As for buying your final home in truth negative equity is not the end of the world. As many said here over the years "I'm not worried because this is my home". And in any case the same risk applies to investments so even more need for a more balanced portfolio.

Let's agree it needs careful thought according to circumstances


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

alborino said:


> Mary not saying for some it is a way to live but many have three types of assets as they come to retirement: semi fixed pension (annuities, state), investments (ISAs, shares) and property.
> 
> If they go for long term rent they have a much less balanced portfolio. That needs to be taken into account.
> 
> ...


I bought my first house as soon as I started work...Until we decided to leave the UK we owned our home outright, no mortgage as it was an ancient cottage in great need of repair so it was bought cash and renovated. 
When we decided to leave the UK we knew we wouldn't be back so a clean break was best. We didn't want to hassle of renting - we sold some properties we rented because we couldn't be bothered with the hassle. So the most sensible thing to do was to sell. 
I have a very good final salary scheme pension as well as the SRP and other income so we didn't need any extra income from rentals and we don't need to worry about family as they are more likely to be looking after us if we outlive our money! (My son went quite pale when, in reply to being asked what we would do if our money ran out in our lifetimes, I told him we would turn up on his doorstep with our suitcases).
You're right, one size doesn't fit all, but what we've done has turned out to be the best for us. Property round here is expensive, 300k euros will just about buy a 'nice' apartment, a house with pool in good condition anything from 500k upwards so renting means we can live in that type of property without buying.
My family have property here and at one point considered selling as they don't use it that often so the last thing they need is another one to look after until it's sold.
It all comes down to individual circumstances.


----------

